# JCH Rattrap springer reassembly Qs



## Travis (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm really hoping you guys can come through with this one... I need to get my rattrap springer spring back on its axle, and into the bracket... without destroying the paint.. if any of you have tips before I mangle it, I'd loooove it. I've already tried a lot of profanity, but this time it didn't work.


----------

